# tachometer adapter Ford 3930



## HoustonL (Jul 3, 2017)

My tach stopped working so I replaced the cable and that did not work so I order a tachometer adapter and replaced it. The tachometer worked for about 10 minutes and has not worked since. I have a few questions:

1) Is there anyway to remove the tachometer adapter without removing the oil filter?

2) If I have replaced both parts what would would cause it to stop working after working for a few minutes?

Appreciate your suggestions.

HoustonL


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy HoustonL, welcome to the tractor forum.

If you are breaking cables, the problem is with your tachometer. It's locking up/torquing up and breaking the cable. These cables are usually long-term trouble free.

See attached parts diagram. Item #4. You can buy a complete aftermarket instrument cluster for less than the cost of the New Holland tachometer alone. Search the internet and ebay.

Yes, you should be able to remove the adapter with the oil filter in place, but you will likely develop some new cuss words! The purpose of removing the filter is to give you reasonable working room. It's a simple task to remove the filter, just makes an oily mess (put cardboard on the floor, catch the oil coming out with a rag). I've changed that filter so many times, I think nothing of it, and it's spotless when I'm done. Before you do anything, unscrew the tach cable from the adapter and see if the pigtail is turning with the engine running. You may get lucky. Usually, the cable breaks at the tachometer.


----------



## HoustonL (Jul 3, 2017)

Sixbales, 
Thanks for the information. It was a little frustrating to see it work, crawl off the tractor and unhook a piece of equipment and get back on and see the needle not moving. When I unhook the cable from the dash I was able to move the needle but I will have to look at it again. Thanks again!


----------



## Colin Haffenden (Feb 28, 2021)

sixbales said:


> Howdy HoustonL, welcome to the tractor forum.
> 
> If you are breaking cables, the problem is with your tachometer. It's locking up/torquing up and breaking the cable. These cables are usually long-term trouble free.
> 
> ...


I have the same problem on my 3930, i have removed the top cover and it looks like the old cable has broken off inside the lower part, how do i remove that part please ?


----------

